# um Gitarre zu spielen / zum Spielen der Gitarre



## Hausmeister

Er ging zu Klaus Haus, um Gitarre mit ihm zu spielen.

Ich frage mich, ob die Konstruktion von um..zu vermieden werden kann, indem ich diesen Satz so bilde :

Er ging zum Haus des Klaus zum Spielen der Gitarre(?) Danke wieder!


----------



## Gernot Back

_Haus_/_nach Hause_ kannst du getrost weglassen; das versteht man auch so:

_Er ging zum Gitarrespielen zu Klaus._​


----------



## bearded

Gernot Back said:


> Gitarrespielen


Heißt es eigentlich nicht 'Gitarre_n_spielen'? Im WRDictionary finde ich das Wort _Gitarrenspieler._


----------



## Hausmeister

Gernot Back said:


> _Haus_/_nach Hause_ kannst du getrost weglassen; das versteht man auch so:
> 
> _Er ging zum Gitarrespielen zu Klaus._​



Oder : Er ging _*fürs Gitarrespielen*_ zu Klaus? Danke!

Zum Spielen der Gitarre ist falsch, ja?


----------



## Hutschi

"Das Gitarrespielen" ist die Tätigkeit.
"Der Gitarrenspieler" ist die Person.

Er ging zum Haus des Klaus - Das ist grammatisch korrekt, aber nicht idiomatisch im Alltagsgebrauch. Manchmal findet man solche Konstruktionen in Gerichtsreportagen. Es ist sehr formaler Stil. Zusätzlich zu Gernots Vorschlag in #2: Er besuchte Klaus ...

zum Spielen der Gitarre. - Grammatisch korrekt. Sehr formaler Stil, im normalen Gebrauch nicht idiomatisch. In gehobenem Stil vielleicht manchmal verwendbar.


Er ging zu Klaus Haus ...
Der Genitiv ist hier falsch gebildet.
Normal: Er ging zum Haus von Klaus.
oder: Er ging zu Klaus' Haus. (mit Apostroph)
veraltet: Er ging zu Klausens Haus. (nicht mehr aktiv verwendet, man findet es noch in alten Quellen)

Normalerweise würde ich sagen: Er besuchte Klaus, ...
oder mit "gehen": Er ging Klaus besuchen ...


----------



## Kajjo

Hausmeister said:


> Er ging zu Klaus Haus, um Gitarre mit ihm zu spielen.


_ Er ging zu Klaus, um mit ihm Gitarre zu spielen. <word order: "mit ihm" before "Gitarre">_

This is the preferred sentence. "Um..zu" is fine and idiomatic here.

In natural, idiomatic everyday usage a teenager will most probably split the sentence:

_Ich fahre gleich noch zu Klaus. Wir wollen noch etwas Gitarre zusammen spielen._


Hausmeister said:


> Er ging zu Klaus [] zum Spielen der Gitarre.


Grammatically possible, but very non-idiomatic. At best this sounds very old-fashioned, in spoken language just weird.


----------



## bearded

Hutschi said:


> "Das Gitarrespielen" ist die Tätigkeit."Der Gitarrenspieler" ist die Person.


Gibt's eine Erklärung dafür, dass nur bei der Person ein Fugen-N vorhanden ist? Danke.
Vielleicht, weil der Spieler mehrere (mehrere Arten von) Gitarren spielen kann...und die Tätigkeit jeweils nur mit einer Gitarre ausgeübt wird?


----------



## Kajjo

bearded said:


> Gibt's eine Erklärung dafür, dass nur bei der Person ein Fugen-N vorhanden ist?


Für Fugenlaute gibt es leider kaum wirklich griffige Erklärungen. Deine Singular/Plural-Idee klingt sinnvoll, aber ich weiß nicht, ob solche rationalen Erwägungen damit etwas zu tun haben. Bei vielen anderen Wörtern, vor allem Lebensmitteln, geht die Idee ja definitiv nicht auf, denn Hühnersuppe enthält ja meistens nur ein Huhn und Kartoffelsuppe durchaus mehr als eine Kartoffel...

In diesem konkreten Falle empfinde ich die Wahl des Fugenlauts sehr geradlinig und ein Austauschen so gut wie nicht möglich. Ich vermute mal, dass es damit zusammenhängen könnte, dass "das Gitarrespielen" aus "das Spielen der Gitarre" on-the-fly kontrahiert wurde und kein echtes Kompositum ist, sondern ein substantiviertes Verb.

_das Gitarrenspiel, die Gitarrenklänge, der Gitarrenspieler_


----------



## berndf

Kajjo said:


> In diesem konkreten Falle empfinde ich die Wahl des Fugenlauts sehr geradlinig und ein Austauschen so gut wie nicht möglich. Ich vermute mal, dass es damit zusammenhängen könnte, dass "das Gitarrespielen" aus "das Spielen der Gitarre" on-the-fly kontrahiert wurde und kein echtes Kompositum ist, sondern ein substantiviertes Verb.
> 
> _das Gitarrenspiel, die Gitarrenklänge, der Gitarrenspieler_


Ich würde eher sagen, _Gitarrespielen_ ist eine Substantivierung von _Gitarre spielen_; vgl. _Radfaren_ und _Rad fahren_.

Das _-n_ in Feminina, die auf _-e_ enden, scheint ein besonderes Phänomen auch in Fällen die eindeutig Singular sind. Vgl. z.B. bairisch _eine Suppe > a Supp'n_, eine _Alpe > a Oim_ (_-m_ durch Assimilation von -_p'n > -m_). Die Standarderklärung ist, dass es sich dabei im ein erstarrtes Akkusativ-_n_ handelt. Damit hätten wir z.B. eine Alternativerklärung zum Plural bei diesen Fugen-_n_s.


----------



## bearded

Danke für Eure Antworten.
Ich dachte, _Oim _sei Bayerisch für 'Alm'...


----------



## berndf

bearded said:


> Danke für Eure Antworten.
> Ich dachte, _Oim _sei Bayerisch für 'Alm'...


Eine genauer Transkription wäre _Åim_ statt _Oim_. Ich habe hier die mittelbairische Version mit _l_-Vokalisierung gewählt. Nord- und südbairisch ist _Ålm. _Standarddeutsch _Alm_ ist eine Rückentlehnung aus dem Bairischen. Das Ursprungswort ist _Alpe_. Entsprechend spricht man östlich des Arlbergs (der bairisch-alemannischen Sprachgrenze) von einer _Alm _und westlich davon von einer _Alpe_.


----------



## bearded

Danke, berndf.  Sehr interessnt.


----------



## Hutschi

Nochmal zurück zur Ausgangsfrage: Die Alternativ*e* zu der Wortstellung mit um...zu

Ich gebe eine erweiterte Zusammenfassung:

Ich habe die Form mit "um...zu" zunächst so umgeformt, dass sie idiomatisch ist.

Er besuchte Klaus, um Gitarre mit ihm zu spielen.
Es gibt mehrere allgemeine Umformungen.

Eine ist die in #2 von Gernot erwähnte* mit Substantiv:*

_Er ging zum Gitarrespielen zu Klaus._
Eine weitere funktioniert mit *"weil"*

Er besuchte Klaus, weil er Gitarre mit ihm spielen wollte.
Die Umformung mit "weil" ist sehr allgemein möglich. *um zu -> weil (Zweck)
*
Schon genannt: *Aufteilung in zwei Sätze*

Er besuchte Klaus. Er wollte Gitarre mit ihm spielen.
Eine weitere allgemein mögliche Umformung, aber mit leichtem Bedeutungswandel: *damit*

Er besuchte Klaus, *damit *sie zusammen Gitarre spielen konnten. (Das bedeutet pragmatisch das Gleiche, wie die Version mit "um...zu", nicht aber semantisch. "Konnten" macht den Satz vager als die Originalversion.)
wörtlicher aber nicht so idiomatisch:  Er besuchte Klaus, *damit *sie zusammen Gitarre spielen würden.

*
*


----------



## Kajjo

Hutschi said:


> Die Umformung mit "weil" ist sehr allgemein möglich. *um zu -> weil (Zweck)*


Kausalität und Finalität sind unterschiedliche grammatische Konzepte, die wir gerade in diesem Forum klar und nachdrücklich unterscheiden sollten.

Inhaltlich scheinen sich die Konzepte bei flüchtiger Betrachtung zu überlappen, da der Grund etwas zu tun ja häufig zugleich auf ein Ziel oder einen Zweck hin ausgerichtet ist. Zudem können die Fragewörter sowohl für Fragen nach dem Grund als auch nach dem Zweck verwendet werden. Umso wichtiger ist die klare Unterscheidung von kausalen und finalen Antworten!

Es ist aber grundfalsch, einem Deutschlernenden beizubringen, dass "weil" und "um...zu" irgendwie gleichwertig wären. "Weil" ist typischerweise KEINE _finale Konjunktion_, sondern eine _kausale Konjunktion_.

KAUSALITÄT (Kausalsatz, Begründungssatz)

_Warum? Wieso? Weshalb?  = Aus welchen Grunde? -- weil, da, denn_

_Warum hast du dich verspätet? Ich habe mich verspätet, weil ich den Bus verpasst habe.
Wieso nimmt er das Fahrrad? Er fährt mit dem Fahrrad, weil er zu Fuß zu lange brauchen würde.
Weshalb trägt er Gummistiefel? Er trägt Gummistiefel, weil der Boden furchtbar matschig ist.
Warum fährt er zu Klaus und hört nicht zuhause Musik? Er fährt zu Klaus, weil sie nur bei ihm laut Musik hören dürfen. 
_
canoonet - Nebensatz: Funktion: Begründungssatz

FINALITÄT (Finalsatz, Zwecksatz)

_Warum? Wieso? Weshalb?  = Mit welcher Absicht? Zu welchem Zweck? -- damit, um...zu_

_Ich fahre zu Klaus, um zusammen mit ihm zu spielen.
Ich gebe Beispiele, damit es alle verstehen._

Beachte, dass "damit" auch dann funktioniert, wenn die Subjekte von Haupt- und Nebensatz verschieden sind. Bei "um...zu" müssen die Subjekte dagegen inhaltlich identisch sein.

canoonet - Nebensatz: Funktion: Zwecksatz


----------



## Hutschi

Die Frage ist: Kann "weil" einen Grund liefern, der in einem Zweck besteht?

Ich gehe einkaufen, weil kein Brot mehr da ist. (kausal)
Ich gehe einkaufen, weil ich Brot holen will. (Final, Zweck. Ursache ist implizit, dass ich Brot brauche. Mit "Damit" funktioniert der Satz nicht. Ich muss ihn Umformen: ..., damit ich Brot bekomme/habe.)

Duden | weil | Rechtschreibung, Bedeutung, Definition, Synonyme, Herkunft

leitet kausale, begründende Gliedsätze ein, deren Inhalt neu oder besonders gewichtig ist und nachdrücklich hervorgehoben werden soll
leitet begründende oder erläuternde Gliedsätze ein, auf denen kein besonderer Nachdruck liegt; da
leitet die Antwort auf eine direkte Frage nach dem Grund von etwas ein
Mein Satz war begründend.


Ergänzung, Beispiele:
Praktisch gleichwertig sind jeweils:

Ich gehe einkaufen, um Brot zu holen.
Ich gehe einkaufen, weil ich Brot holen will.

Ich besuche ihn, um mit ihm Gitarre zu spielen.
Ich besuche ihn, weil ich mit ihm Gitarre spielen will.


----------



## Kajjo

Hutschi said:


> Kann "weil" einen Grund liefern, der in einem Zweck besteht?


Ja, natürlich geht das -- und genau das ist auch der Grund dafür, dass deine vorgeschlagene Transformation überhaupt oft gelingt. Du überführst einen klaren Finalsatz (Zweck) in einen Kausalsatz mit "Wunsch als Grund". Das Modalverb übernimmt dabei die Aufgabe, den Wunsch bzw. Zweck zu vermitteln. Die Wahl eines zum Zwecks passenden Modalverbs (möchten, wollen, müssen) ist dabei entscheidend und kann den Sinn verändern.

_Ich fahre gleich zu dir, um die Hausaufgaben zu erledigen. <klarer Finalsatz, viel neutraler>
Ich fahre gleich zu dir, weil ich die Hausaufgaben erledigen möchte/will/muss. <schwere Entscheidung für ein Modalverb?>_

Die Transformation gelingt nur, weil man Informationen in Form des Modalverbs ergänzt. Der eigentliche Zweck wird modal getarnt.

Achtung: Diese Transformation ist NICHT empfehlenswert für Deutschlernende. Bitte unterscheidet Final- und Kausalsätze klar voneinander. Nichtsdestotrotz sind diese "Kausalsätze mit Wunsch" durchaus vollkommen idiomatisch und korrekt.


----------



## Hutschi

Wenn Du statt "getarnt" "offengelegt" zulässt, stimmen wir wieder überein.

Die Transformation gelingt nur, weil man Informationen in Form des Modalverbs ergänzt. Der eigentliche Zweck wird durch das Modalverb offengelegt. Deshalb muss man das richtige verwenden.


----------



## berndf

Hutschi said:


> Mein Satz war begründend.


_Begründen_ kann man etwas sowohl kausal als auch final. Das Verb _begründen_ als solches drückt nicht aus, dass es um einen finalen Grund geht.


----------



## Hutschi

Das stimmt. Er drückt aus, dass der Ausgangssatz korrekt ist, wenn er kausal oder final einen Grund liefert. Eins von beiden genügt. 
Indirekt ist aber (wie Kajjo feststellte) auch ein finaler Grund gegebenenfalls ein versteckt kausaler Grund, der hier durch das entsprechende Modalverb versteckt (Kajjo) oder offengelegt (meine Analyse) wird.


----------



## JClaudeK

Kurz zurück zur Anfrage:


Hausmeister said:


> Ich frage mich, ob die Konstruktion von um..zu vermieden werden kann, indem ich diesen Satz so bilde :
> Er ging zum Haus des Klaus zum Spielen der Gitarre (?)


Nein, das geht nicht.


----------



## Hutschi

Die Ursache ist: Der Satz ist zwar grammatisch korrekt, aber er ist nicht idiomatisch.
Es hat also pragmatische Gründe, dass er nicht funktioniert.


----------



## decubito

Laut einem meiner Wörterbücher:

2 MUS tocar; *Geige, Klavier spielen *tocar el violín, el piano;
8 MUS tocar; *auf der Gitarre, dem Klavier spielen *tocar a la guitarra, al piano;

Gibt es einen Unterschied zwischen der Benutzung von spielen mit "auf" und (dar)ohne, wann dieses Verb bezieht sich auf Instrumente?

Beispiele:
_*
James spielt den ganzen Tag seine Gitarre.
James spielt den ganzen Tag auf seiner Gitarre.*_


----------



## Frieder

James spielt den ganzen Tag seine Gitarre.
James spielt den ganzen Tag auf seiner Gitarre.

»Gitarre spielen« focuses on the task of producing sound from an instrument. »Auf der/seiner Gitarre spielen« focuses on the instrument itself. But in practice they are used synonymously.


----------



## decubito

Frieder said:


> James spielt den ganzen Tag seine Gitarre.
> James spielt den ganzen Tag auf seiner Gitarre.
> 
> »Gitarre spielen« focuses on the task of producing sound from an instrument. »Auf der/seiner Gitarre spielen« focuses on the instrument itself. But in practice they are used synonymously.



Vielen dank!


----------

